# nfs server Version 4 oder 3

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Ich nutze schon lange NFS in der Version3. Jetzt möchte ich mal so nen Stand er Dinge abfragen. Nutzt ihr schon v4 oder eher nicht. Ich mein eigentlich spricht ja nichts dagegen. Alte Systeme hab ich nicht. Ausserdem hab ich mir gedacht sollte man nfs ja auch bequem in Dolphin einbinden können. Wie sieht das denn bei euch aus?

Und was muss ich einstellen, damit ich Freigaben auch in Dolphin lösen kann?

lg

boospy

----------

## disi

Hallo,

Wenn du den Automounter in Linux nutzt, dann wird NFS4 nicht funktionieren:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270333

http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/5/18/436

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-815826-highlight-nfs.html

Oder sagen wir, ich hatte da massig Probleme... nfs ist irgendwie ein Stiefkind obwohl es wunderbar funktioniert und nicht CIFS ist.

Dolphin, leider keine Ahnung :/

----------

## boospy

Ok, ich verstehe. Ich finde es nur schade das SMB funzt, und nfs nicht. Wenn man eine "nur" Linuxumgebung hat, kommt man sich schon ein wenig vera.... vor. 

lg

boospy

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich nutze NFS3. Das kann man Problemlos in Dolphin ein und ausbinden.

Alles was du machen musst ist eine Textdatei deren Inhalt so aussieht:

```

[Desktop Entry]

Dev=IPADRESSE:EXPORT

Icon=drive-harddisk

MountPoint=

ReadOnly=false

Type=FSDevice

UnmountIcon=hdd_unmount

```

Das ganze sollte auch in der fstab stehen, das er weiß wo er es hin mounten soll. Dann kannst du per Doppelklick mounten. Und mit Rechtsklick -> Laufwerk ausbinden wieder unmounten.

Sebastian

----------

## boospy

Hallo Hollowman

So, hab deine Anleitung befolgt. Leider schaffe ich es noch nicht als User das NFS-Laufwerk zu mounten. Als root kann ich aber trotzdem nur lesend zugreifen, obwohl rw. Hier meine Nfsdatei:

```
[Desktop Entry]

MountPoint=/media/iso_auf_pro

Dev=pro:/var/lib/vz/template/iso

ReadOnly=false

Type=FSDevice

Icon=folder-remote

UnmountIcon=nfs_unmount
```

Mein FSTAB-Eintrag:

```
pro:/var/lib/vz/template/iso  /media/iso_auf_pro   nfs    defaults,user,noauto    0 0
```

Ist  Autofs vielleicht das richtige? Und wieso gehts nicht so einfach wie mit SMB über Avahi? Eben ohne irgendwelche Einträge. 

lg

boospy

----------

## disi

Ich kann spaeter, wenn ich Zuhause bin, meine configs posten.

Mit AutoFS ist es so, er mountet das Netzlaufwerk sobald du in den Ordner gehst.

Also sagen wir, du hast einen Link auf dem Desktop zu diesem Ordner, dann mounted er automatisch wenn du den Ordner oeffnest und haengt das Laufwerk wieder aus, wenn du den Ordner schliesst (so 3-4 Sekunden spaeter).

p.s. wobei die Wiki eigentlich schon alles erklaert... Avahi kenne ich nicht :/

----------

## boospy

Na dann freue ich mich wenn du Zuhause bist  :Wink:  Vielen Dank schon mal. Hier ein Link zu Avahi, kann ich auch nur empfehlen: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Avahi Ich sehe NFS-Freigaben also auch schon so pro/Host in Dolphin. Die Implementierung hierfür ist wohl noch nicht ganz fertig.

lg

boospy

----------

## disi

/etc/auto.misc: http://ompldr.org/vNmdycg

/etc/auto.master: http://ompldr.org/vNmdycw

rc-update:

```
nfsmount |                  default 

autofs |                  default  
```

Ich glaube die beiden brauchst du.

Ansonsten "emerge autofs" und eben Kernel Automounter im Kernel aktiviert unter filesystems

----------

## Hollowman

@ boospy

Guck mal was bei mir bei MountPoint steht. Das muss leer sein.

Sprich MountPoint=

Sebastian

----------

